# red clover & tea



## ilovedoxies (May 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a good red clover and tea FO?

Thanks
Brooke


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 25, 2009)

i found a listing at candlescience and symphony scents

Has anyone got anything from either of these?

thanks


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Here is an FO finder link, it should help you out.

http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php

Kitn


----------



## Jody (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Kitn.  Great link.


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 26, 2009)

woah, what a cool link!!


----------



## Mandarin (May 26, 2009)

I always use the fragrance finder.  However, I just love hearing what people think on the boards.   I like the Red Clover Tea from the Scent Shack.


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 26, 2009)

I've been looking around on the fragrance finder (wonderful site!!!) and there are a couple descriptives on there that describe it as close to BBW Sweat Pea.  

What do you think?


----------



## artisan soaps (May 31, 2009)

..


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 31, 2009)

Ahh the soap scent review board, I almost forgot about them.  

I'm finding that apparently Red Clover & Tea is a dupe of BBW's sweat pea...


----------



## RatRaceParticipant (Mar 12, 2010)

clover from symphony is one of my new favorites


----------



## Mandarin (Mar 14, 2010)

> clover from symphony is one of my new favorites



I absolutely could not agree more.  THIS SCENT IS INCREDIBLE!


----------

